# Game #15: Cavs @ Sonics (12/2/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(10-4) @* *Seattle Supersonics* *(6-8)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 7:30 pm PT, 10:30 pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *KeyArena*, Seattle, Washington

After coming off an OT thriller at home against the Clippers, the Cavs head out West to face the Sonics. They’re going to want to avenge their blow out loss earlier in the season at the hands of the Cavs. This is the beginning of a 3-game west coast swing for the Cavaliers and the beginning of a very tough month of basketball. The schedule is definitely beginning to pick up, so we’ll see exactly how good this team really is.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

National Television + Road Game = Loss. The curse strikes again. 

I would say blowout loss but the Sonics aren't a good enough team to embarass us like SA & Indy.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think that the Cavs can win this one. It will be interesting to see how much of a different team Seattle is at home with Lewis. I think the Cavs want to show people that they are for real and beat the sonics on national TV.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Let's hope Hughes has a big game and makes Allen work. I'm afraid if Larry struggles, Allen can rest up and easily go for 35-40. But if Hughes can have a 20-5-5 all-around type of effort, he'll put serious pressure on Seattle.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Its down to Zydrunas and Gooden on this one. Pound it inside again and again... and have Lebron and Larry attack as usual and hope that Marshall is back on track, and i think we beat the sonics.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Road+ National TV=Huge Loss. I agree with that. I wonder why I'll even turn into watch it. Kind of masochistic if you ask me.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If I only watched national tv games and didn't read box scores I would think that LeBron shot 15% from the field and turned it over 10 times a game.

Cavs lose big.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, do you guys really feel this down about the Cavs' chances tonight?


G-Force


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. I dont think there is a chance Vitaly and Evans can hands Z/Gooden/Marshall

It will depend if we can stop Lewis/Allen. Because i dont see Luke blowing by DJ so that wont be a problem.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland/Seattle Preview (click on pic)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs take free way to success*











> _*Zydrunas Ilgauskas leads the Cavaliers from the free throw line shooting close to 86 percent on the season.*_
> 
> *Cavs take free way to success*
> *Team leading NBA in free-throw shooting*
> ...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Why do I have nightmarish visions of us getting torched from 3 point land? :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yikes, you guys are really down on yourselves. The Sonics are a bipolar team. They lost to the Lakers, Jazz and the Hornets before winning by 10 over the Bobcats.

I think the Cavs take this, though nationally televised games have not been kind to them I agree.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Wow, do you guys really feel this down about the Cavs' chances tonight?
> 
> 
> G-Force


Yes. Don't be surprised if the Sonics win this one handily.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> yikes, you guys are really down on yourselves. The Sonics are a bipolar team. They lost to the Lakers, Jazz and the Hornets before winning by 10 over the Bobcats.
> 
> I think the Cavs take this, though nationally televised games have not been kind to them I agree.


I learned *NEVER* to take anything for granted when it comes to the Cleveland Cavaliers (or often Ohio sports in general). I remember a few years ago, I told a friend of mine, "Cleveland's going to win this game," and the Cavs proceeded to get stomped. Ever since that day, I decided just to play it cool and ease up on the prediction tip.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Why do I have nightmarish visions of us getting torched from 3 point land? :curse:


I don't know. Maybe it's because the Cavs are the worst team in the league at defending the 3 point line?

This is going to be ugly. We'll shoot like 30 percent, and they'll bomb us out of the building to get revenge for when we stomped them in cleveland.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Those of you not in Ohio, Cavs off to a quick start. Hughes popping a 3, Lebron with a couple buckets and Drew looks great.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

2 3's in a row :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here we go again giving up the 3's...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

HAHA King James baby


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

James with the jam


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Bron going off


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sonics are bombing more 3-balls. Ack.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

another 3 for lewis another 3 for allen...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James has that look in his eye tonight fellas...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

no defense tonight...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I had a feeling that the Sonics would hit double digit 3's tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early on, a time out is called. Despite this being incredibly fun to watch, this high scoring affair isn't Coach Brown's preferred style of play. But if James stays hot, I think we can score with anybody.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would seriously bench Lebron right now. I know he's hot. But that kind of defense is inexcusable. He's not even bothering to rotate out on Lewis. I don't care how hot you are, if you're giving up looks like that on defense, you're going to give up more than you take.

Also no one else is getting involved right now. It's cool that Lebron is hot, but I don't like the way he's playing right now one bit, because of what it portends when the Cavs are actually cold.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah i'm quickly losing the excitement from the fast start because we just keep giving up wide open J's.

HORRIBLE DEFENSE, it's getting worse game by game!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And it's not like Mike Brown doesn't only talk about defense. All he talks about his defense. How long before these guys get it through their head?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James is getting torched defensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nobody is playing defense tonight on either team. This is a shoot out.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Marshall needs to hit his shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we've played any defense at all this quarter, we'd be up 10+ pts easy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

30-26 Cavs at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rebounding and defense are the keys in a shootout like this.
Lebron came out and got more focused on his D on Lewis coming out of that timeout. Mike Brown has to stay on him this season and keep him focused on his defense.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

The cavs look like they've never seen a pick in their lives. They were far superior executing on the offensive end, yet they're only up four. Dangerous time now at the start of the 2nd.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Ugliest matador defense I've ever seen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do we suck so much when Lebron is not in the game?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

U-G-L-Y with LeBron sitting...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z got a tech. I hope he isn't losing his concentration or his head out there. Again, another time I wish Varejao was healthy and ready to go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When Lebron's out, they should look for that tall 7-4 white guy running around in the lane. He's pretty good at scoring.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We add all these players and we still fall apart without James on the floor every minute against decent teams. Looks like he'll be averaging 40+ mins this year again after all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What's perplexing is the shooting. It seems like the same old story with the team that couldn't shoot straight.

Donyell needs to get his **** straight. Luke needs to get his confidence in his 3 back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If DJ goes UNDER ANOTHER SCREEN I might break my TV


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

So far it's LBJ vs. Seattle. Ack.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Surprised the Cavs are still in this game...they're shooting like crap and Seattle looks like they're on fire from NBA Jam or something.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If DJ goes UNDER ANOTHER SCREEN I might break my TV


No kidding. His man is hitting everything. And he just keeps doing it. Though I suppose it's slightly better than giving up the wide open layups....

But you'd think this Cavs team had never seen a pick before.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James is unbelievable on the fast break


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron might want to work on that diet eventually...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

When Damien Wilkins is drilling shots on your *** you know something's wrong.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man it seems like every road game we just catch teams on fire......our D is bad but jeez.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gonna be another typical National TV game... It seems like everyone on Seattle is rolling and wide open. And everyone on the Cavs except Lebron can't find their shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm thinking we need to slow the game down..Z and Bron in the post are our biggest advantages and we're barely using it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm thinking we need to speed up. Nobody can shoot in the halfcourt on this team right now. Have Lebron and Huges turn it into a track meet.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yah but none of our guys want to run back and play D


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Stop Going Under Teh ****ing Screens!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Soemthing has to be said about going under these screens. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Gooden should've held it for last shot there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Seattle up by 10 at the half, 58-48.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Horrible half. What a joke.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs need to find a way to get their games off national television. It's the kiss of death as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I would watch the Laker game, but I'm getting tired of how the local announcers verbally fellate Kobe Bryant every game.

Sonics shooting 64% on 3's and Fortson is driving Z nuts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really like Fortson, provided he's not actually hurting someone. But I like he and Evans and Collison. They are all insane on the offensive glass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't deal with the wide open 3's anymore....it's too frustrating to watch. James and DJ are so lazy when it comes to fighting through screens. How many wide open shots has Rashard Lewis had, it's like practice out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Sonics are like a European team, their whole offense is teeing up 3's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron getting in Fortson's face for nailing Z. That's awesome.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Another technical is served up. This time it goes against Fortson for sending Z out of bounds. LeBron got angry and was seen talking to Fortson. Now Fortson is ejected from the game.

Perfect time for Cleveland to try and wake up.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Cavs need to step on it now if they want to have a hope of winning.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z reunited with V.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Sonics were the team to respond to the Fortson ejection, running the lead back up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice DJ, thanks for blowing our last chance to get back in this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would give Jones minutes to Luke Jackson.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden defends Ridnour better than Damon Jones. That's just sad.

MARSHALL!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones with the 3-ball!

Marshall with the 3-ball!

Marshall with another 3-ball at the buzzer!

2 point game to end the 3rd quarter. Nice comeback because for a second, it was getting VERY ugly out there. I mean VERY ugly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow what the hell was that...hah out of nowhere we just catch fire.

James has been VERY effective playing PG in that set where we space the court. We should run that the entire 4th quarter, let em pick their poison.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That could be fools gold though, Sonics were missing wide open 3's. I don't understand how the hell Lewis is getting so open everytime down the court.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That could be fools gold though, Sonics were missing wide open 3's. I don't understand how the hell Lewis is getting so open everytime down the court.


Nobody is helping Lebron out. He helps off of Lewis, and nobody rotates back.

Plus he seems to take the long way around picks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes ties the game and is fouled. Wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tie ball game motherlovers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can't just trade buckets. I don't think the Cavs are really that hot. And it's on the road. And it's on national TV.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Tie ball game motherlovers.


Ha I liked the unedited version, exactly what I said too LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man it's like all of Seattle's bench players caught fire in the same game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gotta attack the rim. You got 6 minutes. No need to chuck 3's right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is what's great about Hughes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes drawing fouls the last 2 times he's had the ball. I like seeing him be aggressive right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good god. That was a swat.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

One point game. Cleveland on a 6-0 run.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DEFENSE!!! I hope Brown shows them what they accomplish when they don't give up the easy layup. Block party going on.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James can turn games around defensively whenver he wants, more of that please LBJ!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we can just string together 2 or 3 more stops we got this game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones for 3!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes draws another foul driving to the lane.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good defense by Lebron on Ray Allen. Hughes the one man break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes playing a great game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

C'mon Lebron...terrible shot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah, five point swing. Lebron misses the 3, Sonics hit the free throws. This game has been uphill forever. Eventually the Cavs are just going to pack it in.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice follow Drew!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Seattle keeps running that pick-and-roll on Damon's side. I wish Coach Brown would consider putting Sasha/Luke in the game to add size and semi-discourage that play.

Allen nails a killer shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sonics are just lights out tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Has Jones bothered to guard anyone tonight? Good god. I've never seen such poor defense.

Did you see that play where he was clapping at Ridnour, while Ridnour went around him for a layup?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Sonics are just lights out tonight


Kind of fair play considering how bad they were in Cleveland.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^DJ gives up more than he contributes with his 3's, he doesn't even try. Unbelievable that Seattle ran the same play 5 times in a row and he kept ****ing up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones for 3!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well it's not like we don't know whats coming, screen and roll with Murray and Lewis, Allen running around for open 3's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Seattle's offense for the 4th.

Find Damon Jones. Put him in a pick and roll. Make wideopen shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How about some offense defense switches!
Why is Jones out there for this possession?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Unbelievable that Seattle just burned us 10 times in a row on that play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

**** Damon Jones and his no defense playing ***. Why was he out there on that play!?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> How about some offense defense switches!
> Why is Jones out there for this possession?


This is a great question. **** up by Mike Brown


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I wish Luke saw more action tonight. He came out like a dirty boy, even throwing a mini-elbow and seemed aggressive. With Damon, we've lived and died by him tonight. Those 3-balls were great but having a SINGLE play ran 5 times in a row on you? Come on. I mean, seriously.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This loss was BULL****. Damon Jones was Seattle's entire offense that 4th quarter. 

Every other team in the Central won tonight also, in fact I think we drop to 3rd place. 

And we have the Clips coming up back to back tomorrow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Seattle 115, Cleveland 108*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh well. We did think we'd lose this game. The National TV curse has lightened up a little bit. At least we were only embarrassed defensively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we can't beat anybody on the road unless they are complete bottom feeders or Lebron has a 30 10 10 triple double. It's craziness, our defense is actually regressing. 

Giving up 10 3's? 52% fg shooting to Seattle? I mean come on. We play great D in short spurts and give up layups and open 3's the rest of the game. 

Also have the Cavaliers EVER won a road game on Nat'l TV?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Oh well. We did think we'd lose this game. The National TV curse has lightened up a little bit. At least we were only embarrassed defensively.


True, it could've been alot worse.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Damn that was an exciting game. Certainly the best Seattle's played all year.

I thought LeBron was pretty well contained, and he still dropped 34. 

Hughes done a nice job on Ray too. He's probably the best or second best (to Bowen) defender of Ray in the league.

Flip Murray must have jumped through a time warp back to November 2003. He played a great game, although Damon's non-existant defense helped.

That's the last time these teams will meet this season, so good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This was one heck of game to watch from the stands. The crowd really got into it and the Sonics responded by playing more up to their potential. Best Sonics win of the season so far.

You know, with LeBron out there on the court, you just have this sense that he could go nuts and single-handed beat you if he just continued to drive to the hoop. Even though he made some tough outside shots tonight, I was more confortable with the Sonics trying to keep him out of the paint and giving him long outside shots.

LeBron also does a very good job of involving his teammates by distributing the ball instead of jacking up 30+ shots. He took 27 shots tonight, but it did not seem excessive.

That's it this season for Sonics/Cavs games. Good luck in the East - I'm pulling for the Cavs to go deep into the playoffs this season.

G-Force


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Sonics sub remembers lost dream*











> *Sonics sub remembers lost dream*
> 
> *Move cost Wilkins shot to play at Revere*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers start trip with loss*











> *Cavaliers start trip with loss*
> 
> *James scores game-high 34 points in losing cause*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*It’s Sonics in groove at end*











> _*LeBron James led all scorers with 36 points on Friday night in Seattle. Despite James’ efforts the Cavaliers fell to the Sonics, 115-108.*_
> 
> *It’s Sonics in groove at end*
> *Cavs can’t stop Seattle’s big scorers*
> ...


----------

